# Calcium Montmorillonite Clay Journal!



## Florios (Mar 16, 2013)

Hey guys. so I'm kind of going to do an experiment here as I have a calcium deficiency.

In the aquarium hobby there seems to be a tenancy to just use gh buffer which is pretty expensive, or if you are dosing pps pro or ei you can put in calcium chloride (chloride being bad for your plants) or calcium sulphate (clouding up your water) but no one talks about this clay which is supposed to make your fishes colors brighter, kill algae, kill viruses and other bad things in your tank, and "polish" your water. along with adding the calcium your plants need.

So I got a tip off on an other forum on using this stuff as I didn't really want to dose this other stuff which has chloride that will build up in the tank if you don't do big enough water changes and I just don't have access to the sulphate with out ordering it. Its typically used in koi ponds to keep it in good shape but a friend who has the nicest tanks I've ever seen uses this so I thought I would give it a try as I have a pretty bad BB algae problem which I'm trying to eradicate.

I'm currently dosing pps-pro with magnesium so there was no point in a gh booster so along with that I will be dosing 1/2 a teaspoon twice a week.

I will post pictures maybe once a week for you to see progress on algae and plants. (on that note I am also dosing metricide so don't credit all the algae eradication to this.) but I will let you know if there's a definite acceleration to the algae problem. I am also doing weekly 30% water changes.

where to get this?

I got it at the king ed pet centre ( holy crap they have alot of stuff ) for about 20 bucks and you get 2 pounds of it in a bucket.

so now that you have all the info, let the pictures begin.

edit: also should mention it says you cannot overdose this on the package but i don't know about that. so we will see. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

July 27th


----------



## Florios (Mar 16, 2013)

I would just like to add this informational link on the stuff.

It seems to be a too good to be true kind of substance from what it says here so I'm exited to see what happens.

http://allnaturalpetcare.com/blog/2013/03/31/significant-benefits-of-montmorillonite-clay-for-pond-and-aquarium-fish/


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Interesting, I'll have to try it 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Florios (Mar 16, 2013)

quick update, I decided instead of throwing the powder which would get all over the place, I moistened a little bit and rolled it up into a ball and baked it at 250 degrees till it was hard so i could chuck it in the back of the tank and let it slowly dissolve.

to compare, that is some c02 tubing next to it.


----------



## Florios (Mar 16, 2013)

so after trying the dissolve method this doesn't really work with out strong current so dont do it or it will just clay up your substrate!

im going to go back to dissolving it in some tank water and pouring it back in (this will cloudy the tank for about 3 hours) but there wont be any specs all over the place.


----------

